# Cremation Diamonds



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2007)

The LifeGem is a certified, high-quality cremation diamond created from the

carbon of your loved one.

Link below

Cremation Diamonds from ashes by LifeGem Diamond

Wow I might do this .. much nicer I think

Your thoughts?


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I read about that and went to the website to check it out some time ago. I loved the idea. Of course who's gonna reassure you that the diamond is really made with your loved one's ashes, but it's a really wonderful idea. I would totally do it.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2007)

I've read about this before too, it looks cool but I bet it's mad expensive.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 31, 2007)

i think it is a wonderful idea, but i think i would only do it with 3 ppl. *knocks on wood* my daughter, Michael and my mum


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 31, 2007)

wow all though i dont like the idea of cremation this looks pretty interesting. lol


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 31, 2007)

I read about this awhile ago, and I like the idea, my only hope is that it was truly my loved one and not just another diamond and the ashes are somewhere else.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 31, 2007)

I think its a beautiful idea!

But.... wait a second, the website also says:

"For the love you share...

If you have been searching for the most unique and priceless connection to the one you love, the LifeGem is right for you. Each LifeGem, created from *the carbon in a lock of hair*, symbolizes your precious and personal bond with another. With this closeness offered only by a LifeGem, you will have your loved one with you and in your life at all times."

So... does that mean if you just give them a lock of hair they can make the diamond too!? That is pretty cool.

I agree that since there is no way to guarantee the ashes/hair were used, that it kind of devalues it a little bit.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read about this awhile ago, and I like the idea, my only hope is that it was truly my loved one and not just another diamond and the ashes are somewhere else. Yep, pretty much sums up how I feel about it as well.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 31, 2007)

do they have white ones? i only want the white ones


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

I think its a wonderful idea! They are nice


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm leery of things like this.. Sounds sentimental and all but typically ash is all inorganic minerals has no carbon in it and hair probably had some carbon but it would take a lot of hair to make even a small diamond.. Diamonds are pure carbon in its most compacted form (carbon 12 closest packing) vs grahite whis is also pure carbon but with a different packing structure...

Synthetic diamonds are created in an explostion around a vial of pure carbon creating the high temps and pressures need to force the atons together... And the results are typically industrial grade diamonds not gem quality.. And they are not cheap!!

I'd say at best some carbon is extracted fron the hair and mixed with the pure carbon... So I'd check this out real good before putting any money into it..

Karren


----------



## Lia (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great to know, Karren. Having a diamond made from hair is unlikely, but i think it's manageable from the ashes of a entire person - that service already exists in Japan, if i'm not mistaken. But as you said, it's not cheap. Despite that, i think it's better to remind the loved one with a diamond on a ring than with a recipient with their ashes that someone might knock on the floor and drop all the ashes.


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's great to know, Karren. Having a diamond made from hair is unlikely, but i think it's manageable from the ashes of a entire person - that service already exists in Japan, if i'm not mistaken. But as you said, it's not cheap. Despite that, i think it's better to remind the loved one with a diamond on a ring than with a recipient with their ashes that someone might knock on the floor and drop all the ashes. I did find a few articles on this and 1) there is no carbon or very little left in cremation ash if done properly.. And 2) and what they do is a technitian take 8 ozs of ash and sends it to an un-named laboratory on the east coast.. They extract the carbon and mix it with graphite and use the mixture to make the diamond.. Which takes up to 5 months.. So most likely there is a few atoms of your loved ones carbon in the diamond but it is not made solely of their carbon remains!! And the ashes are probably thrown away!! Cost upwards of $22,000!!
Great idea!! I'll pass thanks!! Lol

Karren


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow thanks for the info Karen. I think I'll pass too lmao!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2007)

Show us the article ... thats probably hearsay

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did find a few articles on this and 1) there is no carbon or very little left in cremation ash if done properly.. And 2) and what they do is a technitian take 8 ozs of ash and sends it to an un-named laboratory on the east coast.. They extract the carbon and mix it with graphite and use the mixture to make the diamond.. Which takes up to 5 months.. So most likely there is a few atoms of your loved ones carbon in the diamond but it is not made solely of their carbon remains!! And the ashes are probably thrown away!! Cost upwards of $22,000!!
Great idea!! I'll pass thanks!! Lol

Karren


----------



## LilDee (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did find a few articles on this and 1) there is no carbon or very little left in cremation ash if done properly.. And 2) and what they do is a technitian take 8 ozs of ash and sends it to an un-named laboratory on the east coast.. They extract the carbon and mix it with graphite and use the mixture to make the diamond.. Which takes up to 5 months.. So most likely there is a few atoms of your loved ones carbon in the diamond but it is not made solely of their carbon remains!! And the ashes are probably thrown away!! Cost upwards of $22,000!!
Great idea!! I'll pass thanks!! Lol

Karren

hehe thanks for the info.. i think i'll pass too..
Although it's a cool idea.. i personally think it's really creapy to have a dead person's ashes in my house.. in any form.. No matter how much i love them!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2007)

Well its a better idea then ashes in an urn

My friend put her baby's ashes in an urn she kept it in the living room and strange things started to happen ..


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Show us the article ... thats probably hearsay Thought everything you read on the web is hearsay? Lol. I'm on my blackberry right now and as soon as I get back to my desktop I'll post the websites.... From what I read the guys who started this were ex Debeers employees so they know diamonds... 
Karren


----------



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2007)

It is! I wanna know if thats true regarding this company maybe other companies do this .. not this one?

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thought everything you read on the web is hearsay? Lol. I'm on my blackberry right now and as soon as I get back to my desktop I'll post the websites.... From what I read the guys who started this were ex Debeers employees so they know diamonds... 
Karren


----------



## LilDee (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well its a better idea then ashes in an urn
My friend put her baby's ashes in an urn she kept it in the living room and strange things started to happen ..

/yeah, i'm really creeped out by things like that..
Every time i go by a cemetery my heart totally jumps.. i'm just weird.. lol


----------



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2007)

No some people can go to cemetery's and be fine u just have that sixth sense so u can sense the spirits around the cemetery ..

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif /yeah, i'm really creeped out by things like that..
Every time i go by a cemetery my heart totally jumps.. i'm just weird.. lol


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually the more I read the more interesting this gets from a scientific point of view.. Here's one of the links that I read about the process and have others that said simularly - http://www.taph.com/alternatives/ash...-diamonds.html

But since I got back to my desk I also found out that there's another process that doesn't use the ashes at all but the residue from the creation process.. That is made into graphite and the graphite is made into diamonds.. So it all depends on if they do the cremation or not or if you send them some already cremated material... - http://jewelry.about.com/cs/syntheti...em_diamond.htm

In ay case the ashes are not use or all used so they would still have to be disposed of by you or them.. And at those prices it still seems like its out of the reach of most people...

I perfer real diamonds having a geological background....no matter what the source of the carbon.. Kind of like allowing ice hockey to be played where ice doesn't natural form!!






But hey if its what you want to remember a love one and you can afford it why not!!

Karren

PS. It took the poll - woud you wear diamonds made from human remains!! And I said no!! And 77% said yes!! Why am I always in the minority?? Hehe


----------



## Lia (Jul 31, 2007)

I still think it's a cute idea, despite being expensive - but then i wouldn't wear the diamond i think - imagine the dialog:

- Oh, what a cute ring! Where did you buy it?

- Ah, i put the diamond made of mom's ashes into a ring i bought in Tiffany's

- Ah.

As the american teenagers would say: so not cool.

Thanks for the info, Karren!


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still think it's a cute idea, despite being expensive - but then i wouldn't wear the diamond i think - imagine the dialog:
- Oh, what a cute ring! Where did you buy it?

- Ah, i put the diamond made of mom's ashes into a ring i bought in Tiffany's

- Ah.

As the american teenagers would say: so not cool.

Thanks for the info, Karren!

My kids would be calling it the "Diamond of Death". The Death Star!! Lol
Karren


----------



## SherryAnn (Aug 1, 2007)

The Death Star! LOL That is funny!!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 1, 2007)

Would it play the Imperial March along? LOL


----------



## missnadia (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm leery of things like this.. Sounds sentimental and all but typically ash is all inorganic minerals has no carbon in it and hair probably had some carbon but it would take a lot of hair to make even a small diamond.. Diamonds are pure carbon in its most compacted form (carbon 12 closest packing) vs grahite whis is also pure carbon but with a different packing structure... 
Synthetic diamonds are created in an explostion around a vial of pure carbon creating the high temps and pressures need to force the atons together... And the results are typically industrial grade diamonds not gem quality.. And they are not cheap!!

I'd say at best some carbon is extracted fron the hair and mixed with the pure carbon... So I'd check this out real good before putting any money into it..

Karren

Great insight, it kinda sounded like a scam too... It's really sad to see all these companies taking advantage of people who are in a vulnerable state and dealing with loss..


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Would it play the Imperial March along? LOL Doo Doo Doo Doo Dee Doo Doo Dee Dooooooo?? LOLKarren


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 1, 2007)

I love the idea. So much more meaningful than an ugly urn sitting on a mantle. I would do it.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm leery of things like this.. Sounds sentimental and all but typically ash is all inorganic minerals has no carbon in it and hair probably had some carbon but it would take a lot of hair to make even a small diamond.. Diamonds are pure carbon in its most compacted form (carbon 12 closest packing) vs grahite whis is also pure carbon but with a different packing structure... 
Synthetic diamonds are created in an explostion around a vial of pure carbon creating the high temps and pressures need to force the atons together... And the results are typically industrial grade diamonds not gem quality.. And they are not cheap!!

I'd say at best some carbon is extracted fron the hair and mixed with the pure carbon... So I'd check this out real good before putting any money into it..

Karren

Very well said! 
You have to be wary of these kinds of things.

I have to agree that you may not be getting a piece of a deceased loved one, but a pre-made synthetic diamond.

I also agree that it would be a good idea to research this before you buy it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 1, 2007)

thats just really really creepy.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 1, 2007)

I love this idea.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 1, 2007)

I actually think that that's kind of gross.. to me it's a little creepy. It's an interesting idea but I think I like the concept of a diamond created from a lock of hair better than the carbon produced by the burning of a loved one.

I can't explain it, but I think it's almost disrespectful to the dead unless they personally choose to have themselves made into a diamond, in their will or whatever.. still. Creepy


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful idea if you could certify that it was your loved one.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL at the death star.... haha


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 1, 2007)

I would totally do it! That is a beautiful idea!


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2007)

sounds very interesting


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 2, 2007)

I saw this mentioned on a show about pets. People are getting it done with their pet's ashes as well. It's really expensive and not something I'd really want to do.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am using such a nice cremation diamond jewelry...


----------

